# next visit to Costa del Sol



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello,
My husband and I have finally booked tickets for our next visit to Spain TG! We're arriving on thurs 12th - 15th March. Maybe Jo, you and your OH might be available to catch up? And to SteveHall, I was also wondering about is the friday get-together in Fuengirola happening that week end?
I'm more keen than himself to make the big move, the plan is to give it a year, keep our house in Ireland and rent in Spain, our 8 and 10 year old will go to an international school. My husband's job is transferable to any country so long as he's near a good airport, my point is - what have we got to lose, he thinks our lives are fine as they are why rock the boat but I think that once he gets a taste for a more outdoor lifestyle, better weather, better value etc that he'll come around - and hey, if it doesnt' work out we can just go back!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ntonge said:


> Hello,
> My husband and I have finally booked tickets for our next visit to Spain TG! We're arriving on thurs 12th - 15th March. Maybe Jo, you and your OH might be available to catch up? And to SteveHall, I was also wondering about is the friday get-together in Fuengirola happening that week end?
> I'm more keen than himself to make the big move, the plan is to give it a year, keep our house in Ireland and rent in Spain, our 8 and 10 year old will go to an international school. My husband's job is transferable to any country so long as he's near a good airport, my point is - what have we got to lose, he thinks our lives are fine as they are why rock the boat but I think that once he gets a taste for a more outdoor lifestyle, better weather, better value etc that he'll come around - and hey, if it doesnt' work out we can just go back!



I´ll make sure we´re around, although OH tends to be here Sunday -- Wednesday, I´ll see if he can change - it wont do him any harm! so keep me posted. It´ll be nice to meet up again, especially if the weather stays as it is today! 


Jo x


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´ll make sure we´re around, although OH tends to be here Sunday -- Wednesday, I´ll see if he can change - it wont do him any harm! so keep me posted. It´ll be nice to meet up again, especially if the weather stays as it is today!
> 
> 
> Jo x


What! you have nice weather jo, when did that happen? Still cold, damp, & horrid here, I still have not evan got round to fixing the back of my 4x4, that I backed into a tree ( that grew in the pub carpark whilst we were in the pub) over a week ago, and I need to sort it before next monday, as we have to leave it at stansted whilst we go for a defrost in Tenerife. regards griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> What! you have nice weather jo, when did that happen? Still cold, damp, & horrid here, I still have not evan got round to fixing the back of my 4x4, that I backed into a tree ( that grew in the pub carpark whilst we were in the pub) over a week ago, and I need to sort it before next monday, as we have to leave it at stansted whilst we go for a defrost in Tenerife. regards griz


Yep! we have beautiful weather, I´ve been out and about in t shirt and shorts! and OH is now cleaning the pool. Feels like its about 30c out there!! ITS TOO HOT NOW! LOL 

Jo x


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*next visit to costa del sol*



jojo said:


> Yep! we have beautiful weather, I´ve been out and about in t shirt and shorts! and OH is now cleaning the pool. Feels like its about 30c out there!! ITS TOO HOT NOW! LOL
> 
> Jo x


I'm jealous Jo! It's ok for some, Well hopefully next week we'll get some heat. Normally we would be going to Benalmedena, no hesitation January last year, but this year, we didn't feel it was worth the risk hence tenerife. regards griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Happy to meet up any time - doesn't have to be at a "meet-up". Don't expect me to beat your OH to make the move though. It's tough here and getting tougher by the day. An employee handed her notice in at a friend's company today and the first circular email back "xxxx will not be replaced and we will be re-assigning her workload". This reads - "More work for the same pay. Take it or leave it"


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> I'm jealous Jo! It's ok for some, Well hopefully next week we'll get some heat. Normally we would be going to Benalmedena, no hesitation January last year, but this year, we didn't feel it was worth the risk hence tenerife. regards griz




Shame, the costa del sol is beautiful!!! We could alll met up!


Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*next visit to costa del sol*



jojo said:


> Shame, the costa del sol is beautiful!!! We could alll met up!
> 
> 
> Jo


We know its beautifull, & we will be there soon, probably may, hope to see you then regards griz


----------



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´ll make sure we´re around, although OH tends to be here Sunday -- Wednesday, I´ll see if he can change - it wont do him any harm! so keep me posted. It´ll be nice to meet up again, especially if the weather stays as it is today!
> 
> 
> Jo x



Great, I'm really can't wait for some nice weather, I'm fed up with grey skies! It's a pity your OH's usual days are the opposite to the days we come, but see what you can do, we're available any time, we have no plans made yet, i'll book hotel at the last minute, only the tickets are booked!


----------



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Happy to meet up any time - doesn't have to be at a "meet-up". Don't expect me to beat your OH to make the move though. It's tough here and getting tougher by the day. An employee handed her notice in at a friend's company today and the first circular email back "xxxx will not be replaced and we will be re-assigning her workload". This reads - "More work for the same pay. Take it or leave it"


Don't worry there'll be no beating required! We have nothing organised apart from flights booked so we're free anytime, I can check in with you again before we head and maybe organise something then. It does sound tough out there, although for us, the situation is different in that my husbands work is all conducted on the internet and can be done from anywhere in the world, we're keeping our fingers crossed that things stay as they are for him! My business on the other hand has come to a standstill in Ireland but I'll keep myself busy settling the kids into their new environment, and working for OH too, for the time being anyway!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

ntonge said:


> Don't worry there'll be no beating required! We have nothing organised apart from flights booked so we're free anytime, I can check in with you again before we head and maybe organise something then. It does sound tough out there, although for us, the situation is different in that my husbands work is all conducted on the internet and can be done from anywhere in the world, we're keeping our fingers crossed that things stay as they are for him! My business on the other hand has come to a standstill in Ireland but I'll keep myself busy settling the kids into their new environment, and working for OH too, for the time being anyway!


If he has good money coming over the net - especially if its residual there is no reason whyhe should not do well. The web is exploding as you know. We have put almost 10,000 people on an online program this month and as you can imagine they are from all over the world. 

If you can work with your OH I can't imagine why you would want to build somebody else's dream bu getting a J:O:B!! 

I look forward to meeting up and it will be good to swap notes - make sure you get a good ADSL though!!


----------



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

jojo said:


> Shame, the costa del sol is beautiful!!! We could alll met up!
> 
> 
> Jo


Hi again,

We're all set for our mini break to the costa, we're arriving on thurs afternoon and heading back on sun morn, a tad short but we'll make the most of it! We're staying in Marbella and we're have wheels so if you were free to hook up that would be great, we have plans made for fri afternoon but that's about it. Let me know if you're available at all

Niamh x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ntonge said:


> Hi again,
> 
> We're all set for our mini break to the costa, we're arriving on thurs afternoon and heading back on sun morn, a tad short but we'll make the most of it! We're staying in Marbella and we're have wheels so if you were free to hook up that would be great, we have plans made for fri afternoon but that's about it. Let me know if you're available at all
> 
> Niamh x


I´ll do my very best Niamh! Unfortunately I broke my wrist last week while in the UK (I had the week from hell while there, but thats another story!), my OH has had to spend a lot of time here looking after me and wont be able to be here when you visit. But I would love to meet up, my daughter wants to know if your daughters coming over?

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am OK except for Friday morning - Jojo if you need a lift please shout. I am in Los Boliches, Fuengirola but anywhere from Marbella to Alhaurín de La Torre/ Málaga is fine. PM me if anybody wants my mobile.


----------



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´ll do my very best Niamh! Unfortunately I broke my wrist last week while in the UK (I had the week from hell while there, but thats another story!), my OH has had to spend a lot of time here looking after me and wont be able to be here when you visit. But I would love to meet up, my daughter wants to know if your daughters coming over?
> 
> Jo


You poor thing, I broke my wrist just last Nov and just had the cast off when I met you last. It's so awkward to do even the simplest things, mine healed really well though so it's a distant memory. On the plus side - it's a good excuse to get everyone else to do housework etc, so milk it! 
Sorry Ruby, it's just my husband and I - boring, I know! Next time I promise I'll bring Sophie, she'd luv to meet you. 
Jo, we could pick you guys up for a bite to eat or even just a coffee as we'll be taking a drive thru Alhaurin de la Torre at some stage, but not to worry if it doesn't suit, we'll be over again soon x


----------

